# Another ED Thread... What Labs?



## Redloh (May 2, 2022)

Out of a ~2yr relationship since January, and playing the field full swing again. I've had intermittent ED for over a decade, long before TRT or any cycles. Thought it was due to lowT (mid-300s at age 32; 36yo now). TRT has helped, but I still have difficulty keeping it up half the time, despite very high libido.

I'm wanting to add some panels to my routine TRT labs to see if I can't weed this out, or at least shed some light on the problem. Trying to be comprehensive at first. Cost isn't a huge concern.

Cortisol (AM, serum, or 24-hour Urine?)
Progesterone
Prolactin
What other panels should I add?
Extra points for ranking importance of the lab (1-low to 5-high). Thanks!


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

Where is your estrogen at?


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

Also if cost isn’t an issue get a full blood panel


----------



## Redloh (May 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> Where is your estrogen at?





Trump said:


> Also if cost isn’t an issue get a full blood panel


Estradiol-Sensitive sits in the mid-20s on TRT. I take 0.25mg arimidex per week. It has only deviated into the mid-high 30s during past cycles when I was dialing in my AI. I have one lab result from 2014, when I had considered doing my first cycle and decided against it, and my E was at 24 then. So I would say it's stable and likely not my issue.

And some timeline:
2009, age 24: ED started, Navy doc asked if I was attracted to women lol seriously... and told me it was stress
2014, age 29: Total Test was 538 ng/dL so naturally "low" but tolerable at the time
2018, age 33: Total Test had dropped to 362 ng/dL so I started TRT; first cycle later that year


I'll be getting my usual CBC, Metabolic panel, Lipids panel, Thyroid panel, Test Free & Total, Estradiol, PSA, an DHEA. And adding additional labs based on what I come up with here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 2, 2022)

Redloh said:


> Out of a ~2yr relationship since January, and playing the field full swing again. I've had intermittent ED for over a decade, long before TRT or any cycles. Thought it was due to lowT (mid-300s at age 32; 36yo now). TRT has helped, but I still have difficulty keeping it up half the time, despite very high libido.
> 
> I'm wanting to add some panels to my routine TRT labs to see if I can't weed this out, or at least shed some light on the problem. Trying to be comprehensive at first. Cost isn't a huge concern.
> 
> ...


The majority of ED issues are mental not physiological. Work on yourself. 

Have you tried cialis?


----------



## Yano (May 2, 2022)

Have you just tried to get a hotter girl that knows some better tricks ? might fix ya right up


----------



## Redloh (May 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The majority of ED issues are mental not physiological. Work on yourself.
> 
> Have you tried cialis?


I've been taking 2.5mg daily for the past couple years, and take an extra 10mg when I'm feeling lucky. It guarantees I can start something, but I lose it pretty quickly. Granted all goes well 50% of the time. The only thing that seems to definitively is total abstinence for the week leading up to getting laid. And only for one pop.

Working on myself is definitely great advice, so I'm not discounting that at all. My perceived stress is very low. I absolutely thrive under the gun. Outlook on myself and life is very positive. No mood issues or anything. The only external factor that is apparent to me is sleep schedule. I travel frequently (multiple times per mon, and 9mo/yr), regularly international, and my sleep has been fucked my entire career since my Navy days. Nature of my work.

Also to note, the issue exists when I'm solo too.


----------



## Redloh (May 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Have you just tried to get a hotter girl that knows some better tricks ? might fix ya right up


Haha not sure they come much hotter than what I pull. Weekly hookups with different Tinder dates


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 2, 2022)

Redloh said:


> I've been taking 2.5mg daily for the past couple years, and take an extra 10mg when I'm feeling lucky. It guarantees I can start something, but I lose it pretty quickly. Granted all goes well 50% of the time. The only thing that seems to definitively is total abstinence for the week leading up to getting laid. And only for one pop.
> 
> Working on myself is definitely great advice, so I'm not discounting that at all. My perceived stress is very low. I absolutely thrive under the gun. Outlook on myself and life is very positive. No mood issues or anything. The only external factor that is apparent to me is sleep schedule. I travel frequently (multiple times per mon, and 9mo/yr), regularly international, and my sleep has been fucked my entire career since my Navy days. Nature of my work.
> 
> Also to note, the issue exists when I'm solo too.


You crack me up.

Help me help me.

Then you knock down ANY advice you get. Lol.

Good luck on all your endeavors. I got nothing else to add except 10 mg cialis isn’t all that high of a dose. Try 25 mg.

Now tell me why I’m wrong.  🙄


----------



## Redloh (May 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You crack me up.
> 
> Help me help me.
> 
> ...



I really do appreciate the advice. Maybe I didn't word that correctly or something? I meant I'm actively working on myself and have been for a long time. And I'm genuinely feeling pretty darn good. 100% not knocking down your advice. I was just already taking it before you gave it, and will continue to do so minute by minute, day by day.


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

Have you tried trannys?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 2, 2022)

Redloh said:


> Haha not sure they come much hotter than what I pull. Weekly hookups with different Tinder dates


Maybe that’s it. These “relationships” are superficial and meaningless, leaving you feeling empty and hollow inside.


----------



## Redloh (May 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> Have you tried trannys?



Hmm... does that work?


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

Maybe your gay, @dted23 struggled with sex for years now he has realised he is gay he gets cocked more times than John Wayne’s gun


Redloh said:


> Hmm... does that work?


----------



## Redloh (May 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Maybe that’s it. These “relationships” are superficial and meaningless, leaving you feeling empty and hollow inside.



Very well could be something deep like that, but it's not like I've seen a psyche and gone through the motions of hashing through that, so can't confirm. I don't feel like that the issue though. Problem has lasted through a couple longer-term legit relationships, when I was super comfortable with the other person


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 2, 2022)

Redloh said:


> Very well could be something deep like that, but it's not like I've seen a psyche and gone through the motions of hashing through that, so can't confirm. I don't feel like that the issue though. Problem has lasted through a couple longer-term legit relationships, when I was super comfortable with the other person


Get blood work then. 🤷‍♂️ Not much else to discuss. 

You should also talk to a real doctor since none of us has the solution for you. Except maybe trannies.


----------



## Yano (May 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> he gets cocked more times than John Wayne’s gun


I damn near drown in my fucking coffee when I read that


----------



## TeddyBear (May 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> Maybe your gay, @dted23 struggled with sex for years now he has realised he is gay he gets cocked more times than John Wayne’s gun


Trumps got a point, but I was fine solo abs you said you were not. Good luck, it’s frustrating, but don’t think of it as emasculating: it’s not.


----------



## Crash-Test (May 2, 2022)

Female Orgasm Blueprint — Jason Julius Official Blog
					

Official Home of the Female Orgasm Blueprint by Jason Julius.  Orgasm Arts exclusive Female Orgasm Blueprint videos.




					www.jasonjulius.com


----------



## Crash-Test (May 2, 2022)

If you want to make sure you take care of her first. Just check it out. Look I've got an Irish dick  cant be changed, the wife is a size 2 smoking hot Cuban and ive kept her happy for 20 years. LOL not funny!


----------



## beefnewton (May 2, 2022)

A picture would help.


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> A picture would help.


Of his cock?


----------



## RiR0 (May 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Trumps got a point, but I was fine solo abs you said you were not. Good luck, it’s frustrating, but don’t think of it as emasculating: it’s not.


Maybe he’s thinking about the wrong sex or watching the wrong porn


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Trumps got a point, but I was fine solo abs you said you were not. Good luck, it’s frustrating, but don’t think of it as emasculating: it’s not.


Perhaps he needs to feel emasculated in order to get off?


----------



## Redloh (May 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Get blood work then. 🤷‍♂️ Not much else to discuss.
> 
> You should also talk to a real doctor since none of us has the solution for you. Except maybe trannies.


Gotcha. That's the plan - talk to my doctor... not trannies lol...

Purpose of the thread was to get some labs done so I can speak knowledgably about my body/health when I see the doc and come armed with questions


----------



## Redloh (May 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Trumps got a point, but I was fine solo abs you said you were not. Good luck, it’s frustrating, but don’t think of it as emasculating: it’s not.


Appreciate it. When I was younger, it was definitely a mind fuck. Now it's like you said, frustrating.


----------



## Iamnatty (May 3, 2022)

Crash-Test said:


> Female Orgasm Blueprint — Jason Julius Official Blog
> 
> 
> Official Home of the Female Orgasm Blueprint by Jason Julius.  Orgasm Arts exclusive Female Orgasm Blueprint videos.
> ...


There's no way that isn't a scam and has good information in it.


----------



## Kraken (Jun 2, 2022)

Redloh said:


> Gotcha. That's the plan - talk to my doctor... not trannies lol...


Just find the right Dr. I don't mean one who will tell you what you want to hear, but one with the experience and attitude to take you seriously. Some cities and/or hospitals have, or are associated with, men's health clinics.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 2, 2022)

Get the blood flow ultrasound.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 4, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Get the blood flow ultrasound.


I've heard radio commercials for this. Is it THAT effective?  Also, how fucking expensive for out of pocket.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 4, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I've heard radio commercials for this. Is it THAT effective?  Also, how fucking expensive for out of pocket.


I haven't had to have it done . I hear it tells them if the issue is blood flow, so they know better how to address the issue.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 4, 2022)

Maybe I'm wrong,  that was offered for free for this ultrasonic sound therapy or aome shit that is supposed to be 100% effective, no surgery,  no pills.. beats me.


----------

